# Tall boots with Capris



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2005)

OK, so I was totally up with fashion this past Spring when I wore my tall boots with a pair of grey wool capris, and now I have PROOF!!!  I just received my BCBG Fall Catalog and what do you know????  Almost every pic shows beautiful women, and clothes, wearing capris, gaucho pants, etc ALL with tall boots on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So pooie on you Ian (Janice's BF)!!!!  I'm not some crazy women pairing things together !!!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

I love that look.


----------



## Onederland (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I love that look._

 
as do i, but you need the right boots with the right capri's!


i like khaki capri's and brown aligator boots. yesss....

well not on me, since im a guy. But you know what i mean.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 29, 2005)

I love that look, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This makes me want a pair of tall boots....


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 29, 2005)

i like the look, but not on my stubby legs..


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

gawd i love that look too! too bad we can't wear it here unless we have a cold front in december =(


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_OK, so I was totally up with fashion this past Spring when I wore my tall boots with a pair of grey wool capris, and now I have PROOF!!!  I just received my BCBG Fall Catalog and what do you know????  Almost every pic shows beautiful women, and clothes, wearing capris, gaucho pants, etc ALL with tall boots on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So pooie on you Ian (Janice's BF)!!!!  I'm not some crazy women pairing things together !!!_

 


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BCBG... my favorite letters .. when it comes to shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I didn't get mine


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Sep 4, 2005)

Lol, "crazy woman putting things together" -- had to laugh -- fantastic!


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

I Really Love That Look... Been Wearing It Since Last Winter... I Think It Looks Super Cute And Classy! And Added Bonus... I Can Still Wear My Capris In The Winter... Woohoo


----------



## political_twin (Sep 16, 2005)

I love this pair of boots, I want them sooo badly.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...n=B0009KB  VCC


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 18, 2005)

I love that look also, but I'm not able to wear it myself,ii think it looks super on tall girls with long long long legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not my at all


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, its still 100 degrees outside!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_gawd i love that look too! too bad we can't wear it here unless we have a cold front in december =(_


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 18, 2005)

thats such a cute look


----------

